# Cooler for casting platform



## SeaDrifter (Apr 4, 2018)

I use a Yeti Rodie with the latches turned around backwards. No complaints at all.



Michael


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

I use a Frosty65 at times. I prefer my platform because it’s is secured and I don’t have to move it on or off front deck when underway.


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

Really any roto molded cooler will work, I would say 40qt and up in size.

As mentioned above if it has the T handles turn them around.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

I used a Yeti 45 on my skiff that didn't have a platform. I'd get an RTIC now since I don't buy YETI products.


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Why not buy yeti products?


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

There is no reason to overpay, would be my thought.


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

Used an unsecured RYIC 60 for a while and loved it for the space and ability to keep the stripping bucket on it. But depending on the cooler, RTIC in this case, watch moving around the an unsecured cooler as the top is wider than bottom and a couple of times created a tippy situation.


----------



## kbanashek (Apr 5, 2017)

I've used engel's 45 and have been very pleased with the stability. Just another option to consider.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

commtrd said:


> Why not buy yeti products?


Yeti folded to anti-gun pressure and reneged on an obligation to the NRA.



kbanashek said:


> I've used engel's 45 and have been very pleased with the stability. Just another option to consider.


I looked at Engels but I fly fish and the lid clamps looked like they'd catch a fly line.


----------



## kbanashek (Apr 5, 2017)

FlyBy said:


> Yeti folded to anti-gun pressure and reneged on an obligation to the NRA.
> 
> 
> 
> I looked at Engels but I fly fish and the lid clamps looked like they'd catch a fly line.


I honestly have not had an issue, but my casting and line maintenance is flawless especially in high winds...that and I put a towel over it


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

I move an RTIC 45 between a quasi leaning post position to a front casting position. I use it as my dry box though. Full of Ice/drinks, I wouldn’t be moving it much. If ANY company made a box of the same dimensions/strength and 1/4 the weight, I’d consider having two.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

FlyBy said:


> Yeti folded to anti-gun pressure and reneged on an obligation to the NRA.
> 
> 
> 
> I looked at Engels but I fly fish and the lid clamps looked like they'd catch a fly line.


Yeah those yeti latches look like they would as well facing down with the rubber. I don’t see myself just filling it with ice and drinks either. Like a little maybe but so far I haven’t been using one at all.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

I use an RTIC 45 for casting duty because I'm poor. Also if you're solo, having that thing on the deck filled with ice keeps the stern from squatting too bad when you're poling.


----------



## Frank Ucci (Jan 20, 2019)

I've used a Yeti 35 as a casting platform and it generally works well. It's not as stable as a dedicated platform and can get a little tippy in rough water. Also, if it's full of drinks and ice, it's a bit of a strain moving it on and off the bow each time you run. I completely removed the bear-proof latches on my Yeti in order to keep from snagging the fly line and to speed access into the cooler. I reasoned that if a bear gets aboard my skiff, the least of my problems is whether or not he's able to get into my cooler.


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

Reversing the latches on Yeti and Rtic is easy and effective.


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

RTIC 45 here. Clamp it down with turnbuckles and it's rock solid underfoot and stays put running in chop, even on a 17T.


----------



## ebr (Sep 6, 2019)

I use an Engel 55 on my bay boat and may give it a shot on the new Mosquito as well. I strap it down and can run with it in place.


----------



## Skram (Feb 8, 2019)

Yeah a Yeti or Rtic 45 works great. Just tried it last weeked. Good for extra storage if your boat is lacking also. Just make sure it's tied down.... Don't ask how I know haha


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

I was thinking of mounting a 35 for dry storage on the bow. anyone have a problem with the line of sight when sitting while running? Seems it might be the only downside I can think of.


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

Copahee Hound said:


> I was thinking of mounting a 35 for dry storage on the bow. anyone have a problem with the line of sight when sitting while running? Seems it might be the only downside I can think of.


I kept my 45 on the bow when running. No issues for me while sitting. 

I used it until I got a casting platform. I didn’t like how unstable it was. (You would think a big ass cooler would be.) I also didn’t have tie downs. I knew I was going the platform route. I hate having the big cooler in the skiff.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

If budget is not an issue....Frigid Rigid all day long! All fiberglass cooler.

They can do a non-skid lid and match the gelcoat of your skiff...all for a price $$$$.


----------



## redtarpoon (Jun 22, 2015)

Cut the rod holders off.


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

zthomas said:


> RTIC 45 here. Clamp it down with turnbuckles and it's rock solid underfoot and stays put running in chop, even on a 17T.
> 
> View attachment 95200


way to prevent an accident!


----------



## Terry (Jul 26, 2009)

A towel draped over your casting platform will help with flyline snags.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

redtarpoon said:


> Cut the rod holders off.


Yeah, I might do that. I also need to replace the starboard and the foam. I just don't like the idea of crap down below in my boat as well. Basically I just need to do a new casting platform from scratch which isn't a big deal either. The other thing I don't like is the tie down for the platform because when I take it off I smash my toes against it.


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Drifter said:


> The other thing I don't like is the tie down for the platform because when I take it off I smash my toes against it.


With the Kennedy ones, this is all that's left on deck when you don't need the platform/cooler.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

redtarpoon said:


> Cut the rod holders off.


Or make them snag-proof or at least more prone to snagging since fly line gets hung on thin air.


----------



## redtarpoon (Jun 22, 2015)

yeah modify, in my opinion the plateform is a better tool for the task.


----------



## Tautog166 (Jul 7, 2018)

Have a picture of your platform?


----------



## Ice Cream Man (Jul 16, 2017)

Been using this cooler set up for years has improved my catch to fish ratio.
That's skateboard deck tape on top for a better grip.
2 plastic rod holders & a satellite dish ( centered ) for better reception.......ICM


----------



## Chasntuna (Mar 21, 2016)

Check out the Lifetime brand from Wallyworld. 55q under $100 and it is a great cooler. Well built, textured, sturdy feet and will hold the ice like any other. I have the 28 and 55q, will not buy anything else. I'm 6'3 275 and can stand on the 55 no issues.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

Walter Lee said:


> Have a picture of your platform?










It seems like powder coating again would be more than its worth and also whoever made it used 1/4 inch starboard I think and its starting to wear thru the fasteners and come loose.


----------



## Tautog166 (Jul 7, 2018)

45qt cooler looks like it might give you more standing room.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

You can cut of the rod holders with cutoff wheel on a grinder then black spray paint. With some black spray paint and clear coat it will last for quite a while and easy to touch up if needed.


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

I'm not a huge fan of casting platforms, but when I do need one my 35 qt. Ozark Trail rotomolded cooler ($86 @ Walmart) works okay. With all but one of my fishing buddies it hods ice and drinks for two days in the summer. The one guy likes to leave the lid open while he has a drink and yaks at me. You can tell him and tell him, but it just never occurs to him to close the lid. From now on he will be in charge of the ice....... Anyway, it's big enough to do double duty as a casting platform or as a third man seat. It will also hold enough fish for a good dinner on those rare occasions that we decide to keep a few.


----------



## LTChip (Jan 18, 2017)

Drifter said:


> Yeah those yeti latches look like they would as well facing down with the rubber. I don’t see myself just filling it with ice and drinks either. Like a little maybe but so far I haven’t been using one at all.


Pop the pins out - reverse the direction of the Yeti latch rubbers and you will be good to go...no snags.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

LTChip said:


> Pop the pins out - reverse the direction of the Yeti latch rubbers and you will be good to go...no snags.


Same for RTIC.


----------



## gregg rodier (Jun 26, 2019)

Drifter said:


> So I don't have a cooler on my boat. And I hate my casting platform mainly because it has rod holders and I flyfish. I was watching a video and a guy was using his cooler for a casting platform and it seemed to work well and its just one less thing. Whats your opinion, and what cooler?


Take a look at Kula coolers they are round like a bucket, rotomolded and very sturdy. It has a slip resistant sea deck like pad on the top and a single latch. I believe they are made by Note the company that makes the paddle boards. I like mine to stand and cast


----------



## TIM WILMOT (Sep 4, 2019)

Drifter said:


> So I don't have a cooler on my boat. And I hate my casting platform mainly because it has rod holders and I flyfish. I was watching a video and a guy was using his cooler for a casting platform and it seemed to work well and its just one less thing. Whats your opinion, and what cooler?


Look that orca coolers, they are made in the U.S.A. They ship free, and they have a coupon for 10% off.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

My Yeti 35 was given to me by my grandsons. I had a PVC one before, can't put drinks and ice in a PVC casting platform


----------



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)

I like a Yeti 50 if you can find one. It's a little taller.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

T


Renegade said:


> I like a Yeti 50 if you can find one. It's a little taller.
> 
> View attachment 96290


this looks like exactly what I was thinking


----------



## Crazy Larry (Nov 8, 2017)

Renegade said:


> I like a Yeti 50 if you can find one. It's a little taller.


The Engel 50 is about the same dimensions as yeti 50 and less $.


----------



## sandyharris (Jan 12, 2015)

Anyone have any experience with one of these?
https://www.boatoutfitters.com/cooler-leaning-post-yeti-tundra-35


----------



## ebr (Sep 6, 2019)

Crazy Larry said:


> The Engel 50 is about the same dimensions as yeti 50 and less $.


Yep, that's what I have too.


----------



## tight_lines_fl (May 10, 2018)

sandyharris said:


> Anyone have any experience with one of these?
> https://www.boatoutfitters.com/cooler-leaning-post-yeti-tundra-35


looks good in theory... seems like you couldn't really lean on it though since it connects to where the cooler would be strapped down


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

The cooler on my old Maverick is an Engel 80 (about $100 less than a Yeti and you’re not paying for all of Yeti’s advertising...).
Very solid and stable I can fish one angler on the bow deck and have his or her backup on the cooler all day long when we’re fishing shallow with spin or plug casting gear.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

But does the Engel come with a sticker for your window?


----------



## CRD Dawg (Nov 2, 2019)

I'd like to put in another vote for Engel. I bought a 65 for my current rig. After looking at a bunch of coolers, the Engel appeared to have the largest rubber feet (and thus my assumption it would have the best chance of not moving around since I didn't plan on securing it to the deck). It does do a good job keeping put. I use it as a movable casting platform as well as seating. I got the pre-fit Sea Dek type lid pad as well and also got the stainless steel latches. They seem to be a little more low profile. The idea of the 50qt being taller and getting its volume through height vs. width with a smaller footprint on the deck does seem like a good idea, possibly more similar to dimensions of a casting platform, as long as it can be secured up there.

One thing I did notice about the Engel is that the surface on the sides is more textured / matte finish, unlike most other coolers in this category have a glossy / slick surface. I have found on a few occasions that this surface can be somewhat more prone to holding stains. Minor issue though, can be cleaned and I would buy another.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

I got the Yeti 65 and puts a Seadek foam top on it and I love it. Way better than the platform.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

lemaymiami said:


> The cooler on my old Maverick is an Engel 80 (about $100 less than a Yeti and you’re not paying for all of Yeti’s advertising...).
> Very solid and stable I can fish one angler on the bow deck and have his or her backup on the cooler all day long when we’re fishing shallow with spin or plug casting gear.


How have your latches held up? I want to get an Engel next, but I've heard stories of latches breaking.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

SomaliPirate said:


> How have your latches held up? I want to get an Engel next, but I've heard stories of latches breaking.


I've had two, a 65 and now a 25-quart Engel. No problems with either. I keep the 25 loose and filled with ice/drinks/lunch. It's worked out well to move to the bow as a casting platform without getting a hernia. Very stable and just the right amount of room for standing.


----------



## kbanashek (Apr 5, 2017)

SomaliPirate said:


> How have your latches held up? I want to get an Engel next, but I've heard stories of latches breaking.


I've owned an Engel now for about 3 years and sees a good amount of sunshine as well as salt water...never had an issue with the latches drying/breaking down.


----------



## Chad Cohn (Mar 8, 2018)

I started using my Yeti 35 as a platform and I really like it. I haven't gotten to use it on the coast yet but it works great when I'm chasing Bass. I can work topwater great and (maybe it's just me) but I seem to get better hooksets when I have more elevation. I have found that on those super clear days I do have to pay more attention to the fishies seeing me as much as I see them. Learning process totally but I love it.


----------



## olbardo (Jun 20, 2019)

Has anyone bought/used/seen a Kenai cooler? Little brother of Grizzly coolers. Also rotomolded, but looks like they keep prices down by being direct to consumer. 

Personally, I have a Yeti 50 that makes a sturdy platform but doesn't match my boat so I was thinking of looking at a Kenai cooler to save a few bucks.

https://www.kenaigear.com/


----------



## skinny_waters (Jan 3, 2018)

I have an ozark trail cooler that has been doing a great job but honestly i think i might pick up a 65 rtic to reside on my front deck as a casting platfrom just because i think they look better and if im drilling into my front deck it might as well look good. Gonna go with those cool kennedy tie downs https://www.kennedytiedown.com/kits/strap-deck-bolt-cooler-kit


----------



## Chad Cohn (Mar 8, 2018)

This is the tie down I used. Through bolted them and they work great and when not using the cooler my feet kind of slide right over them. I'm looking at order another set for the back of the boat for another cooler so my son has a platform and/or if I need to use my pin anchor as a push pole.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07G97P9Y...colid=1ZTB669RHA4M7&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it&th=1


----------



## rvd (Jun 18, 2018)

SomaliPirate said:


> How have your latches held up? I want to get an Engel next, but I've heard stories of latches breaking.


We have an Engel 123 with their cushion in the back of our Andros, its a great cooler but the rubber latches are a weak point. We broke 2/3 of them off bumping into them while they were unlatched, the stainless latches are a worthwhile upgrade imo.


----------

